# kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Apr. 2009)

Hi Leute,

als ich im letzten Jahr meinen Teich gebaut habe, hatte ich meine Folie (hier rot dargestellt) zum Teil etwas in den Kapillargraben an der Teichrandseite hängen lassen und nicht oben auf dem Teichrand umgeschlagen. Den Kapillargraben hab ich dann mit kleinem und großem Kies gefüllt. Wenns regnet versickert das Wasser dort gut.

  

Eigentlich hab ich bieher keine großartigen Wasserverluste zu verzeichnen, wollte aber trotzdem mal fragen ob hier eurer Meinung nach, später ein Problem auftreten kann und ob ich die Folie doch lieber in Richtung Teich umschlagen sollte ? Was natürlich voll die Arbeit wäre ....

Im Sommer *schwitzt* die Folie etwas und mit den zunehmenden Regenfällen gelangt auch etwas Erde vom Rand in den Kapillargraben - somit könnte evtl. eine Saugwirkung entstehen ?


----------



## schrope (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entsehen ?*

Hi!

Besser wäre natürlich umschalgen und nach oben stellen, weil es kann bei deinem jetzigen Stand vorallem bei größeren Falten zu Kapilareffekten führen.
Du hast zwar, sowie ich deinen Teich in Erinnerung habe, über dem Wall nur Steine geschüttet (kein Vlies darunter, oder?), aber es kann sich mit der Zeit Sand und dergleichen darunter absetzen was wieder zu einem Kapliareffekt führen kann.
Aber beobachte mal und wenn du dir diese Arbeit antun willst, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, was meinen die anderen??

MfG,
Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entsehen ?*

Hi Peter,

Vlies hab ich nur unter der Folie, also auch über den Teichrand hängend und dann auf der Folie direkt den *damals gewaschnenen* Kies drauf.


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hallo Ralf.

Um mal auf die Themenüberschrift zu antworten "kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?". 

Ja.

Im Laufe der Jahre wird sich dort unweigerlich Staub, Blättchen etc. ansammeln und irgendwann ist er da, der Docht. 

Ich halte diese Form der "Kapillarsperre" (welche in meinen Augen keine richtige ist) für wenig ideal. 
Die Folie sollte zumindest am Ende senkrecht nach oben stehen, um so dauerhaft eine Unterbrechung zwischen Teich und Ufer zu schaffen. Da kann sich dann noch soviel Schmutz zwischen den Kieseln sammeln - die Folie sorgt für die Trennung und behält so das Wasser IM Teich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Danke für eure Infos , dann wird wohl irgendwann mal etwas Arbeit auf mich zukommen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

,

hab mal grad die skizze aktualisiert,

A: also so soll ichs dann machen ?

 

B: oder lieber so um noch etwas Teichfolie als puffer zu haben ?

 

und C: aus dem Graben die Steine rausholen und mit Erde füllen ? Oder fällt euch irgendein Vorteil ein die Steine im Graben drinn zu lassen ?

Danke vorab


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hallo Ralf.

Wenn nur die zwei Möglichkeiten zur Wahl ständen, würde ich #1 bevorzugen. 
Die senkrechte Folie gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit vor Dochten. 

Der Graben mit Steine läßt evtl. das Wasser besser versickern, weicht aber andererseits durch diese Möglichkeit den Untergrund schneller auf. Wenn das kein Problem ist - lass sie liegen. 

Mit der Zeit wird sich trotzdem feinster Schmutz dazwischen ablagern, denke ich.


----------



## Addi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Ich würde die Teichfolie senkrecht stellen und in in den Teich umschlagen.
Auf Kies würde ich ganz verzichten. Er wird im lauf der Jahre von Pflanzenwurzeln durchsetzt, bekommt die Konsistenz von Beton und ist kaum noch zu händeln.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

,

da bin ich mal wieder mit meinem leidigen Thema und nur weil ich beim Teichbau nicht genau aufgepasst habe  

Nun hab ich 2 Wochen Heimurlaub und werd mal versuchen etwas Zeit für meinen Teich zu haben  ... die kleine darf dann mit zuschauen.


Also ich möchte dann doch lieber die Teichfolie nach innen klappen, aber so das sie hinter die eigentliche geschoben wird. Also zwischen meinem Lehmwall und der Teichfolie eingeklemmt. Oben wird sie dann so 2 cm über den Wall senkrecht stehen - und ich denke durch das umklappen bekommt das gerade hochstellen noch eine zusätzliche Steifigkeit. Oder ?

OK ? 

Da ich auch so clever war und kein Unkrautvlies unter meine Steine gelegt hatte, werde ich das nun nachholen.

 

Die Teichfolie hatte nun bisher den Lehmuferwall bei starken Regengüssen geschützt - nun hab ich nen bissl Angst das der beim nächsten Regen etwas wechgespült werden kann da ja kein Schutz da is  

Bietet da das Unkrautvlies und die Steine einen guten Schutz ?

Im Übrigen werd ich dann auch meinen Reiherschutz mit bauen. Ich kaufe mir diese 1m durchsichtigen Gardinenaufziehstangen aus Fieberglas. Spitze die unten an und feile dann in einem bestimmten Abstand ne Kerbe ringsum in der die Angelsehne Halt haben wird.

Da meine Flachzonen nicht so dolle ausgeprägt sind, denke ich das dieser Abstand zum Teichinneren / Flachzone ausreichen wird - extra irgendwelche teuren Stäbe die nach innen in den Teich reichen - wollt ich nicht extra kaufen 

Also was meint ihr - soll ichs mal so wagen ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hi,

na mochte keiner watt schreiben  - Nu heute gings los - natürlich gabs duch die Folienüberlappungen einen bisher nicht sichtbaren Kappilareffekt - also natürlich nochmal umgedacht  und die Folie wird nun nach innen geklappt um diesen in den umgeschlagenen Falten Effekt zu verhindern 

Hab heute schon 80 % der Steine rausgeholt und nach Größe sortiert abgelegt. Morgen gehts weiter - ebenfalls verbreitere ich duch die Folienrestmöglichkeit etwas meine Flachzone


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

nun mal wieder ich 

also ich hab mich heute beim buddeln nun dafür entschieden die Flachzonen etwas größer zu machen und die Folie nicht umzuklappen, 60 % sind schon gebuddelt und morg en is der Rest dranne - dann gibbet auch Fotos. Dann kommt dat Wasser rein um den Folienschnittpunkt  festzustellen und dann geht et mit die Wurzelsperre weiter


----------



## Annett (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hallo Ralf.

Gute Entscheidung. 
Bin schon auf das Ergebnis und die Fotos gespannt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hi,

gestern Abend habe ich nun fast alles geschafft.

Vorher:

 

alle Steine absammeln und nach Größe sortieren, eingebuddelte Folie abschnibbeln und umklappen, den Flachbreich entsprechend der vorhandenen Folie ausbuddeln und vergrößern + die rausgeholte Erde außen drann pappen + mit der Kelle richtig festkloppen:

   

danach Wasser und Estrichsand 0-8mm (600 Kg) rein und erst grob die Ränder abschnibbeln und danach nochmal ganz fein. Danach von innen mit Steinen den aufrechtstehenden Folienrand stabilisiert. Unkrautvlies drauf und kleine Steine drauf:

   

Nun kamen die Gardinenstäbe und die farblose Angelschnur wurde erst ringsherum und dann noch drüber kreuz und quer gespannt:


  

Es war ne schweine Arbeit und es gibt noch einiges zu tun - die ganzen großen Steine müssen noch verlegt werden. Die Fischies und __ Frösche fühlen sich wohl und freuen sich wenn die Action weitergeht und endlich mal was los ist am Teich  Der Teich ist lt. Wasserzähler auch gleich um 1.500L gewachsen, also nun ca. 9.000 L groß.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Moin,

ich hatte noch vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich alle Pflanzen aus ihren Töpfen befreit habe, die Erde abgespült und geteilt habe. Von dem Sumpfvergissmeinnicht habe ich mich bis auf eine Pflanze getrennt.

Heute ist das Wasser schon sehr klar geworden, den Fischis gehts weiterhin supi und die Wasserwerte stimmen auch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Guten Morgen,

heute früh war ein __ Reiher da und ich konnte beobachten wie meine Angelsehnenkonstruktion den Reiher abgeschreckt hat. Er kannte wohl so eine fast nicht sichtbare Kontstruktion noch nicht und war etwas verwundert  - er hatte dann die __ Nase voll und blieb noch einige Zeit in einem Tannenwipfel sitzen bis er dann bedröppelt wechflog.

Sicherheitshalber war ich aber noch mal am Teich - alle Fischies sind noch da


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, war wohl ein junger __ Reiher.
Habe früher auch diese unsichtbaren Schnüre gehabt, bis sich der Reiher direkt draufgesetzt hat bzw. sich gleich in der Uferzone am Teich niedergelassen hat.(Der war wohl schon etwas erfahrener).
Einige Reiher lassen sich auch durch den Pappkameraden abschrecken, aber nicht die älteren, nur die jungen Reiher.
Also keine Chance mit den Schnüren.:?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?*

Hi Dieter,

ich habe die Schnüre an den Seiten im Abstand von 20cm und obendrübber sehr viel kreuz und quer gespannt - da ist also noch nicht mal ein Schlupfloch für ihn. Die Angelsehne ist ne 35er und hat auch schon den Test bestanden. Damals haben immer gerne die festten Stadttauben bei mir im Teich gebadet, eines morgens hatte ich dann auf der Angelsehne ein paar Federn. Die Stäbe und die Angelsehne haben ohne Probleme gehalten. Ich denke die halten somit auch locker nen __ Reiher ab. - Ist halt wie ein ganz großmaschieges Laubschutznetz das unsichtbar ist


----------

